# Casting to Chromecast



## topcat (Jun 21, 2015)

I installed the Chromium browser from ports and installed the Google cast extension on it. However I cannot get my Chromecast to show up when I click on the cast icon. I do have pf running but disabled it temporarily for this test. The Chromecast is working and visible from other devices. I'm running 10.1 p12 with everything updated. Anyone here try this?


----------



## tingo (Jun 21, 2015)

It used to work here. Now, with Chromium 43.x it doesn't, it just says "no devices found". (Yes, the Chromecast works from other devices)
Details:

```
tingo@kg-core1$ uname -a
FreeBSD kg-core1.kg4.no 9.3-STABLE FreeBSD 9.3-STABLE #0 r273918: Fri Oct 31 22:52:44 CET 2014
  root@kg-core1.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
tingo@kg-core1$ portversion -v chromium*
[Reading data from pkg(8) ... - 825 packages found - done]
chromium-43.0.2357.124  =  up-to-date with port
```
(with the patches from Bug 200601)


----------



## topcat (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks, yes something is wrong. I must say the FreeBSD port seems extremely buggy, with many issues like random segfaults, high CPU usage, etc.


----------



## tingo (Jun 22, 2015)

Ok, I just installed the Google cast extension in Chromium 42.0.2311.135 on another machine - it doesn't find my Chromecast either So now I'm really not sure when it stopped working.
Details:

```
tingo@kg-u35jc$ uname -a
FreeBSD kg-u35jc.kg4.no 10.1-STABLE FreeBSD 10.1-STABLE #0 r283269: Fri May 22 09:14:57 CEST 2015  root@kg-u35jc.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
tingo@kg-u35jc$ portversion -v chromium*
[Reading data from pkg(8) ... - 446 packages found - done]
chromium-42.0.2311.135  <  needs updating (port has 43.0.2357.125)
```


----------



## topcat (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for confirming the issue. I'll try to file a bug report.


----------



## tingo (Jun 26, 2015)

FWIW, castnow works.


----------



## topcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank you! castnow looks great!


----------

